# Brown Rice



## lucy123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I am on a mission to try and lose 3lbs this week to try and reach my next stone level - a figure i haven't seen in years. 

I have been on holiday and sort of fell into silly habits - white bread, white rice, less water. I am therefore trying to kick myself up the bum and start again. If anyone wants to nag me this week - please feel free!

My problem is brown rice - It is really good for me compared to white, but it always seems quite chewy and undercooked compared to white.
I am not the worlds best cook so might be cooking it wrong. I cooked it in the rice steamer before but it didn't come out too nice.

Anybody any ideas how to cook it correctly - and better still how to make it more interesting?

Thanks all


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are some recipies for brown rice just click on the link.
http://southernfood.about.com/od/brownricerecipes/Brown_Rice_Recipes.htm

this is what i found on how to cook it.



Put brown rice and water together in a pot with a lid.  Use the ratio of 1.5 cups water to 1 cup rice.  I normally make 3c rice with 4.5c water for a single batch.
Set the heat to maximum, and bring the rice/water to a boil uncovered.  Then put the lid on the pot, and reduce the heat to low/simmer.  If your lid has a steam valve, keep it closed.  Let the rice simmer for 20 minutes.
Turn off the heat, and let the rice sit in the covered pot for another 10 minutes.  It’s OK if you let the rice sit longer than 10 minutes (20 or 30 minutes is fine too), but don’t let it go any less.  I prefer my rice to be slightly chewy, not mushy, so I usually remove the lid after 10 minutes.
Eat and enjoy.  Be careful when you remove the lid, since a lot of steam may escape when you do.

Personally im not a fan of brown rice and tend to have white but then again i hardly eat rice .


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 2, 2010)

I shifted this to the food section in case it got lost in the flood of threads. I tried brown rice too - it tastes like sawdust, so now I use wild rice which is great and seems to do the job just fine. Oh, and it looks pretty too!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wild rice - I hadn't heard of that - I should try that too.
Thanks Steffie -I will try your method for tea and let you know.


----------



## am64 (Aug 2, 2010)

some folk find basmati fine aswell ...


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love basmati - but I was of the understanding that we should eat brown if db?

Please tell me I am wrong so can go back to my nice soft rice?


----------



## am64 (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont get the spikes with the basmati ....dont know why but i dont think its just me .... maybe try it out and test ??


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks - I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## KayC (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Lucy
I'm a rice eater, too.  I'm looking at a food list regarding GI:

Brown rice  50
White long grain rice  50
Basmati rice  58
Wild rice  57
Instant white rice  87
Glutinous rice  86
Short grain white rice  83

Brown rice is the lowest in GI, but so is White long grain rice.
Then again, brown rice has more nutritious value, so probably we should eat BR more....
My favourite is short grain white, so I only eat 3 table spoonfull at a time !

Kay


----------



## MeanMom (Aug 2, 2010)

We have brown basmati which my daughter prefers to white - i like the white


----------



## Monica (Aug 2, 2010)

We only eat brown basmati. So far nobody has complained. 

I cook it in the steamer for 45 min for 300g of rice/ 450ml water.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 3, 2010)

Monica said:


> We only eat brown basmati. So far nobody has complained.
> 
> I cook it in the steamer for 45 min for 300g of rice/ 450ml water.



How many people is that for?

When I cook rice for myself now, it's probably only 50g (uncooked). Wheras, before diagnosis it was more like 200g!

Andy


----------



## CarolK (Aug 4, 2010)

i always use the brown rice by Uncle Ben in the foil puches. I think about 2 to 3 mins in the microwave - perfect rice every time! Sorry if this sounds lazy, but it really is very nice.


----------



## Kitana (Feb 17, 2016)

Omg I've fallen in love with black rice


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 17, 2016)

Worth noting that while brown rice is lower GI, it will almost certainly still raise your blood sugar quite high and inhibit weight loss.

You might actually find cauliflower blitzed in a blender and steamed for a couple of minutes better - zero impact on your blood sugar, almost zero calories, fills you up, very soft and fluffy.

Edit: just realised this is a Lazarus thread from 6 years ago


----------



## Kitana (Feb 17, 2016)

Black rice isn't too bad on my blood sugar , but I do love cauliflower rice


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 17, 2016)

I tried Brown rice for a year and never got used to it. I haven't tried any rice since being diagnosed, but tend to be ok small portions of cous cous or Bulger wheat.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm ok with brown rice or a small amount of basmati.


----------

